# Incubator chirping !!!!



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Today is day 20 I have 27 eggs that on day 15 candling were all bouncing around ! I hear chirping and can see a few have pipped one is starting to zip if that isn't exciting enough I realized my daily egg collection from the big girls was dwindling so I went looking around and in one of the egg boxes I have my first broody hen sitting on a dozen or so eggs !! She won't move for me to get a count lol I've been taking her food and water because she isn't coming off them at all


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Very exciting! What kind of incubator are you using? I'm looking to buy one.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm using the little Giant with the egg turner and the fan kit . Also bought a hydrometer / thermometer . I know you have probably heard some bad reviews about this incubator and I had very bad results at first until I got the fan kit and the hydrometer/ thermometer . Without the fan kit I think it had way to many hot spots and only a few eggs hatched . Then I got the fan kit and last time 30 out of 32 hatched . This time on day 15 ( last day I candled) only one wasn't alive I could see all the others moving when I candled . I'm happy with it now


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

First chick hatched at 3:19 am . Now at 11:30 there are 8 hatched out and a lot more pipped


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

The chicks that have hatched are really beating the crap out of the Unhatched eggs should I leave them all in there ? I can see more pipped eggs .


----------



## meinblackshear (Feb 7, 2013)

mriker03 said:


> Today is day 20 I have 27 eggs that on day 15 candling were all bouncing around ! I hear chirping and can see a few have pipped one is starting to zip dde03if that isn't exciting enough I realized my daily egg collection from the big girls was dwindling so I went looking around and in one of the egg boxes I have my first broody hen sitting on a dozen or so eggs !! She won't move for me to get a count lol I've been taking her food and water because she isn't coming off them at all


I just got a Rhode Island Red hen to go with my red roo if I just let her lay eggs will she set on them once she lays so many or what should I do they are in their own pen together??


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know how you would make a hen go broody ? I know some breeds are more broody than others . Do you have just those 2 together ? I ask because if so be careful he doesn't do to much damage he will pull all her back feathers and stress her out . 1 roo can take care of a lot of hens . If you got a roo you could always incubate . Good luck !


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

14 out so far and the rest are pipped and zipping!


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

So cute


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, congrats! They are beautiful


----------



## meinblackshear (Feb 7, 2013)

mriker03 said:


> I don't know how you would make a hen go broody ? I know some breeds are more broody than others . Do you have just those 2 together ? I ask because if so be careful he doesn't do to much damage he will pull all her back feathers and stress her out . 1 roo can take care of a lot of hens . If you got a roo you could always incubate . Good luck !


Yes they are together I have an incubator my father in law gave me its at my dads he says the temp keeps rising he has cut it down twice so when I get home tomorrow I'm gonna candle the eggs if they are still alive I'm gonna keep going if not throw them away and start over its a used incubator and it sounds like it may need some adjusting


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

The broodiness is all up to her. If u want something that goes broody a lotger a bantem breed like a cochin or a silkie


----------

